# How to sprout quinoa without a sprouter?



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know I should sprout my quinoa. How do I do this without having to buy anything? I already have wide mouth jars, but do I need anything else? Also, what do I do with the sprouts once I have them? Do I just add them to salads or is there more?


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I love quinoa but didn't know you could sprout it. I'm excited to hear about the process.


----------



## EdenLove (Apr 11, 2008)

If you want to sprout quinoa in the jars, you need the sprouting lids that are designed for the wide-mouth jars. They're not expensive. That way, you can rinse, leave them upside down to drain, repeat - several times a day, and that should do the trick. But really, I feel like quinoa sprouts really fast. So, sometimes I'll just lay the soaked quinoa all out on a tray in a semi-sunny location for a couple hours or so, and you'll see the little "tails" starting to sprout off the grain - but I guess it just depends on how sprouted you want it. I've never sprouted it to the point of seeing little green plants with leaves or anything. Sprouted quinoa is great to throw on salads, or make a salad out of it. My fave thing to do is make sprouted quinoa tabouli. It's a raw, live version of tabouli, and it is soooo yummy! Just basically sub it for the bulgar wheat or whatever cooked grain you would normally use.


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdenLove* 
If you want to sprout quinoa in the jars, you need the sprouting lids that are designed for the wide-mouth jars. They're not expensive. That way, you can rinse, leave them upside down to drain, repeat - several times a day, and that should do the trick. But really, I feel like quinoa sprouts really fast. So, sometimes I'll just lay the soaked quinoa all out on a tray in a semi-sunny location for a couple hours or so, and you'll see the little "tails" starting to sprout off the grain - but I guess it just depends on how sprouted you want it. I've never sprouted it to the point of seeing little green plants with leaves or anything. Sprouted quinoa is great to throw on salads, or make a salad out of it. My fave thing to do is make sprouted quinoa tabouli. It's a raw, live version of tabouli, and it is soooo yummy! Just basically sub it for the bulgar wheat or whatever cooked grain you would normally use.


So how long does it soak for and how many times? I am so new to this and I am trying to go raw with all of our food except the meats.
I'm just not understanding the process in a step-by-step basis. I soak the quinoa in the jars, and do this several times. How well do I need to drain it between soaks? Then I cover it with water again and let it sit to sprout or it sprouts when it is not soaking? I am so confused.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

We have used 2 methods:
1. Soak beans/seeds/grain covered in lukewarm water overnight in a bowl. Next day drain and put in a tea towel laid in a colander. 2 or 3 times a day rinse with lukewarm water. Keep it in a dark warm cupboard, or a box. When they have tails about 1 inch long, you can eat them, or put them in the sun a while to green a little (but keep them moist.)

2. Use a wide-mouth jar, with a screen (or cheesecloth, or any looseweave cloth) over the opening. Let soak over night. Next day drain water, and keep in dark warm place. Rinse 2 or 3 times a day until tails form. Eat or put in sun to green for a day first.

The sprouts work best if they are moist, but not sitting in water. Just give it a try! They are yummy on salads, in sandwiches, in stir fries, we sometimes put them in soup at the table.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

My husband just uses jars or other containers, and puts a piece of cloth over the top with a rubberband to secure it. No need to buy anything


----------

